# FittedUK 2017 opinions and advice.



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Staying in Scotland means shows are limited unless we travel a fair distance so trying to plan for this year.

Thinking of trying fittedUK this year as its a bit closer to home though I'm not a great fan of totally slammed cars however seen pics on here and elsewhere on the net and there seems a variety of nice looking cars and not all completely slammed with negative camber issues.  I also see there's 40+ traders and I know a couple of the sponsors on here attended last year's but can't find a list of what traders are likely to be there.

Has anyone been and if so is it worth travelling down from the Glasgow area and are any sponsors on here going or what trade stands am I likely to see as it would be nice to catch a few bargains while we're there?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Monday morning bump for anyone's thoughts???


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Not going to lie, Fitted is 90% slammed and stance mate.

Last year they did have a small selection of other motors to look at but the majority of cars inside and out were stance and bagged etc.

Having said that, its a great show and the venue is amazing. Last year was the first year at the venue in Manchester so its bound to be even better this year now they know the space etc.

Usual show suspects will be there trader wise too i would imagine like Auto Finesse, Slammed UK, Slam sanctuary, i love bass etc


----------

